# difference in oil



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys was wondering if there is a difference in oil for atvs and cars cause there is a smokin deal on formula 1 synthetic oil at my local parts store can i use this in my 12 brute 750 and if so which one 10w 30 the parts guy said yes but not sure and i lost my manual so dont know what visco to get.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

10w-40 is standard weight for Brutes. Lots of opinions on oil so you should search. 
IMHO as long as it's slippery it will do the job. Many including myself find that if your Brute goes through oil, it will go through even more with synthetic. Personally I use Valvoline ATV and have had no issues.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/1167-atv-engine-oil.html

^ Check that, lots of good info


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/1167-atv-engine-oil.html
> 
> ^ Check that, lots of good info


Holy crap, Batman!! I did and talk about information overload! The poll is interesting, tho, considering that everything points to the synthetics being better. I may try the Mobile 1 V-Twin in my Brute but it is expensive!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't run any synthetics simply because I change oil so often. You can still run a quality oil without spending stupid amounts of money on it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I think im gonna try a motorcycle oil on my next few oil changes.. se if it brings the temp down a little


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shell Rotella T 15w 40 oil at wall mart for 12.50 4 quart jug.I also had a new oil filter lying around from an old Hyundia Elantra I used to have, from Autozone - Duralast D374,fits the Brute good.It will only be on there for about 2 rides before I change the oil again,or install the oil cooler I just ordered.The filter is physically wider than the stock Kawi filter,but gasket surface and threads are good.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

I run the kawasaki s4r 15-50 full synthethic and let me tell you brutes ABSOLUTLY LOVE IT!!!!!! i know it sounds like a load of bs and i have had alot of people tell me it was a load of bs.......guess what.....they are now running s4r in can ams brutes you name it.....its expensive (18.99/L) in canada but well worth every penny to prolong the life of my beloved brute especially when she is running hot.... it resurected a brute 650 for the summer first ride this spring was burning noticable blue smoke stopping to fill up oil mid day HARD starting (didnt like turning over) he decided he was going to try the s4r put it in and instantly was a new bike he was gunna tear it down this spring to redo the top end now he dont even know if he is gunna touch it this winter......starts great stopped burning oil and has been beating the snot out of it all summer.......
I dont care what anybody says GOOD OIL MAKES ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD....
IF YOU REDUCE THE FRICTION OF A ROTATING MASS, you run cooler, less drag on engine parts bearings etc. thus by reducing said friction you are fighting the things that kill engines FAST.....heat and friction (friction makes heat and heat causes thermal breakdown of oil and increases friction on the engine.....see the circle?) keep the friction down and you are helping your bike to run at its potential and GREATLY extending the life of your engine 
if you go from cheap oil to say s4r or maybe royal purple what have you should notice a huge difference in your bike i know i did and everyone i ride with is switching to good oils s4r for the can ams and brutes bel ray thumper race synthetic for the hondas with wet clutch and everyone can tell the difference!!!!! Dont matter what brand you choose to run if you love your bike i would be putting in high end synthetic.......(just my opinion)


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

dman66 said:


> Shell Rotella T 15w 40


That is what I am running in my 09 750. I just switched to it this spring and so far so good! I buy it in the 20L pail, and it is way cheaper than synthetic oil.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing but royal purple for me.. when i had my brute the temp dropped 15 degrees when i went from valvoline to royal purple.. its high but i believe in it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> nothing but royal purple for me.. when i had my brute the temp dropped 15 degrees when i went from valvoline to royal purple.. its high but i believe in it


x2 on the royal purple. my motor ran so quiet on the RP compared to standard oil I couldn't believe the difference in heat too.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

X3 on the Rotella, but I have heard good things about the Royal Purple as far as operating temp....thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

here's what the 2011 book says


----------



## Baxter's Brute (Dec 21, 2014)

Of all the factors I consider when selecting a motor oil cost is near the bottom of the list. In the big scope of things engine oil is cheap and engines are expensive. It makes sense to run the best fluids possible in a vehicle like an ATV. These are not the wife's Prius that putters down the road in mostly dry and dirt/dust free conditions. The very nature of an ATV dictates that dirt and heat are going to be big factors in engine oil break down. Most of us use our rigs hard so it only makes sense to use the most protection available.
That being said, I will only use full synthetic motor oil in my ATV. Performance and viscosity durability far offset any additional costs at the front end.
My choice is Mobil 1 V-Twin which is designed for hard use in air cooled applications. Amsoil also makes very good oil. 
I just don't understand how anyone can spend $10k on a toy and use sub-standard motor oil in it to save a few bucks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have used just about all oils and am staying with conventional valvoline atv oil as when I used synthetic it causes seals and what not to start leaking quicker.....I have had great luck with valvoline but I also change oil like every other ride so it never has time to break down......


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## FireBrute (May 8, 2014)

I usually use OEM Kawasaki oil and oil filter but after hearing this I switch to something different? What about oil filters? Anybody have a preference?


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

I use valvoline 10w-40 atv oil. A local parts store puts it on sale pretty often and I can get it around $2.50 for a quart so I stock up on it. I change my oil and diff fluids after every ride. I use a Bosch oil filter (part 3323) I get those for around $5.


----------

